# Keyboard Volume Keys not working while in-game



## jonathan1107 (May 26, 2013)

Hi, I have trouble adjusting the volume while playing certain full-screen games such as metro last light ...

For some reason in games like that one, I cannot increase or decrease the volume using my keyboard... Now I know I can alt-tab out of the game to control the volume but I would rather use the keyboard buttons I already have for that same purpose... you see... while in-game there sometimes are LOUD sounds or Loud moments when I really feel the urge to lower the volume for a little while... and THEN:

There are those super quiet dialogue moments where I can't hear what the characters are sayin and I need to raise the volume...

Anyone know why my Volume hotkeys get disabled by the game? and how to fix it?

I would be ETERNALLY grateful


----------



## Mussels (May 26, 2013)

it might be the program locking the keys down, or some kind of software you have (game profiles and such)


----------



## jonathan1107 (May 26, 2013)

I guess so... because in every other game I play, the keyboard volume hotkeys work... whereas in metro last light, pressing those keys does nothing. I did not switch Keyboard profiles or game profiles...

It's most likely the game that is somehow locking those features... I also have a CM storm mouse with volume controlled mapped to certain mouse buttons, and them too won't work in metro last light... but they do in every other game... weird...


----------



## acerace (May 26, 2013)

Don't mean to hijack, but I have the same problem with Skyrim. It's kinda annoying, really.


----------



## Jstn7477 (May 26, 2013)

acerace said:


> Don't mean to hijack, but I have the same problem with Skyrim. It's kinda annoying, really.



Yep, I can't use the volume dial on my keyboard or mute the audio while in Skyrim either.


----------



## jonathan1107 (May 26, 2013)

I know there is a work-around when playing "steam based" games which is to bring up the Steam overlay and then change the volume (by pressing shift tab I believe)

But I have no such option in Metro last light


----------



## remixedcat (May 26, 2013)

Start>Type "Services.msc">Look for "Human Interface Device Device Access">Right Click>Properties>Set startup to enabled>Ok

Also make sure it's started by right clicking>start


----------



## jonathan1107 (May 26, 2013)

remixedcat said:


> Start>Type "Services.msc">Look for "Human Interface Device Device Access">Right Click>Properties>Set startup to enabled>Ok
> 
> Also make sure it's started by right clicking>start



The service u mentionned is already started and my options for startup are "automatic (delayed start), Automatic, disabled and manual... there is no "enabled" option


----------



## sneekypeet (May 26, 2013)

Did I miss something, was the keyboard ever mentioned?


----------



## remixedcat (May 26, 2013)

jonathan1107 said:


> The service u mentionned is already started and my options for startup are "automatic (delayed start), Automatic, disabled and manual... there is no "enabled" option



Auto


----------



## de.das.dude (May 26, 2013)

this happens when you are using trainers and such. turn those off. also game boosters and such .


----------



## Mussels (May 26, 2013)

sounds like whats happening is the volume controls are being hijacked. steam and other game launchers could do that.


----------



## jonathan1107 (May 26, 2013)

Mussels said:


> sounds like whats happening is the volume controls are being hijacked. steam and other game launchers could do that.



Yes I know that this is true, and but ain't there some sort of work around ??? or tweak?

To answer some questions: 

-my keyboard is the Tt esports challenger pro
-The Human interface service is now set on "auto" instead of manual... but it doesn't change anything because it was active all along anyhow... so still stuck with the same problem...

and like I said before keep in mind I tried "auto hotkey" and even mapped volume control to my mouse and I still can't control the volume in-game...

I don't understand why only a few game titles lock down volume control and such and most other titles dont... its a load of bs


----------



## sneekypeet (May 27, 2013)

I cant explain why the games shut off the function, but I have an idea. You could try setting Macros for the volume and see if they work. I know it is sort of redundant to have two sets of buttons for the same thing, but maybe the Macro will override the games controls?


----------



## jonathan1107 (May 27, 2013)

sneekypeet said:


> I cant explain why the games shut off the function, but I have an idea. You could try setting Macros for the volume and see if they work. I know it is sort of redundant to have two sets of buttons for the same thing, but maybe the Macro will override the games controls?



thanks for the tip but no this doesn't work... I tried setting macros using "auto-hotkey" and no luck there either... the Game seems to have priority ... I can't wait to find a solution to that mystical problem of mine lol


----------



## Liquid Cool (May 27, 2013)

I will mention...this also happens in Metro 2033 with my laptops.  

Best,

LC


----------



## Mussels (May 27, 2013)

i cant think of a way to make it work. you'd need to stop the program/game from using media controls (the volume controls and media controls all work together)


it likely does that so that you can bind them in-game to various functions.


----------



## jonathan1107 (May 27, 2013)

I wish I had the knowledge required to make an application or tweak that would give me back volume control... its just dumb not being able to adjust it live...


----------



## George_o/c (May 29, 2013)

I happen to have used the Tt Challenger Pro keyboard in the past, and the volume keys worked flawlessly in every game, so it's indeed a weird problem. I would suggest the same thing sneekypeet suggested, using the keyboard software and assign this function to a hotkey, but you said that didn't work either, so yeah...


----------

